# Split Charter



## AustinBoss (Nov 7, 2013)

I live in Austin. My father is coming down to visit. I already have an inshore trip booked out of Matagorda on 11/27. I was looking for an offshore trip for 11/26. In the FL Keys, they have easy ways for small groups of 2-3 people to band together to make a 6-8 man charter. They call these splits. Any recommendations for pursuing this option out of / near Matagorda?

Bigger question - as someone inexperienced with Texas Gulf fishing, how's the offshore action then? I'd be interested in anything but sharks really.

Thanks in Advance


----------

